# Cpl Adam Eckhardt (PPCLI), 03 Jan 2014



## McG (10 Jan 2014)

> Canada’s military confirms another suicide amid renewed criticism
> Chris Cobb
> OTTAWA CITIZEN
> 09 January 2014
> ...


http://www.ottawacitizen.com/news/Canada+military+confirms+another+suicide+amid+renewed+criticism/9369926/story.html


----------



## OldSolduer (13 Jan 2014)

RIP soldier.....


----------

